# eclipse



## sir PiLF (Feb 5, 2003)

are those any good for small tanks? like a 20, or would it just be better to buy more expensive seperate filters and stuff


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would just a seperated filter. Like a pengiun or emperor.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

what eclipse things? ... they make many things!


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

oh if you mean filters by which isnt 100% clear in the post then I am not sure as I have never used them, But on the opposite side I have never heard anything negative about them so it shouldnt be too bad in the worst case scenario


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

your better off with another filter.there crap in my opinion.try aquaclear.there cheap too and easy to manage.


----------



## firestorm (Feb 1, 2003)

i would go for ehmim filters or juewl filters they rock!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

I have AC's and they seem to do the job.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

if you have a small tank, buy a small filter. some may be wayyyyy too expensive for what you need.
I use a penguin w/ the biowheel & carbon filter. It works well and is easy to clean.


----------



## chaos (Feb 12, 2003)

maybe for a goldfish or two in an office, but not in my home, I want the best of the best, It saves you time and money in the long run.


----------

